# Tired and tarnished Range Rover - Midlands detailer - Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

Hi folks. Still playing catch up on work undertaken which I've not had chance of fully documenting or just haven't had time to compile a write up.

2 vehicles in total here but this one firstly.
Range Rover sport came in for quite a substantial level of fettling. Passenger wheel arch/bumper scuff, Rear bumper scuff/gouge, 4 x full wheel edge refurbs plus a moderate level of correction and paintwork protection along with engine bay detail and full interior valet plus drivers seat leather repair ( quite a mouthful )

Engine compartment was undertaken using a medium strength degreaser, Auto Finesse brushes and a lot of perseverance…




























2 coats of Autoglym vynil and rubber care ( day between coats )…




























A vast improvement.
Interior handed over to my wing man which involved plenty of hoovering and deep cleaning plus some light preparation of the offending seat bolster which was repaired with Leather repair UK materials…





































Offending wear patch on drivers seat...










And after repair...










Interior all complet and looking fresh...














































Down to the exterior works. The offending grimy beast…




























This was treated to a snow foam / APC mix to soften first set of soiling. All arches etc were degreased thoroughly whilst suspension was set on highest setting to gain full access. Washed with SiRamik devon wash then decontaminated using Carpro tar x, Iron X and Carbon Collective exfolimitt with ONR as lube. Once all grime was off we could see all the damage what was needed to be repaired…





































After repairs…





































Now on to the paintwork correction stage. Paint was in quite a bd state but vehicle is a daily driver so we discussed varying options and went with a 2 stage correction to minimise defects whilst still ensuring clear coat levels weren't thinned dramatically yet giving a major decrease in visual defects…









































































Not a bad improvement but not 100% faultless. Protected with Polish Angel majesty de passion carnauba wax…










Finishing touches carried out etc and the once beaten and bruised Range Rover sport came out the end of the tunnel fit as a butchers dog…
































































Tanks for looking…









​


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Great finish


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good work on big old beast :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovely job, the finish looks great.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great result.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

bloody genius mate, you and your wing man


----------



## NissanFan (Mar 27, 2010)

Fantastic job! How do you like that wax?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Pip66 said:


> Very nice. Thanks. :thumb:


Thanks.



gatman said:


> Great finish


Cheers.



Goodfella36 said:


> Good work on big old beast :thumb:


Cheers Lee.



ColinG said:


> Lovely job, the finish looks great.


Thank you. Not perfect but a huge difference never the less.



Bill58 said:


> That's a great result.


Thanks.



zippo said:


> bloody genius mate, you and your wing man


Cheers:thumb:



NissanFan said:


> Fantastic job! How do you like that wax?


Thanks. Love majesty de passion. Down side is it isn't available anymore but if you spend a little time on the internet viewing overseas, The odd one is still out there available.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic job :thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice work on a big motor


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top turn around fella :thumb:


----------

